# New set up



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Well after quite a bit of deliberation i opted for the appartamento with the mignon grinder. Im now getting a great shot and getting to grips with the stream wand.

The espressos in the pics were over extracted btw this was when I was dialing in the grind etc

Thanks to everyone who responded to my questions when researching it was a great help

etc


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Fancy!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great! Makes the little Mignon look huge though!


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Great setup and is exactly what I'm looking at (I already have a mignon).

Is the mignon out of it's depth with the Rocket or do they make a good pairing?


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

batfink said:


> Great setup and is exactly what I'm looking at (I already have a mignon).
> 
> Is the mignon out of it's depth with the Rocket or do they make a good pairing?


Id say not. Its working well for me and more educated people than i have said this is the best grinder in the price bracket. That and space was my main factor for this combo choice.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You gotta hand it to rocket , they do know how to make a nice looking machine


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Gobbosp said:


> Id say not. Its working well for me and more educated people than i have said this is the best grinder in the price bracket. That and space was my main factor for this combo choice.


Space (or lack of) is my main concern too. The mignon is great with my Gaggia Classic (with PID) but my main reason for wanting to upgrade is to reduce the recovery time between shots. Even making two drinks back to back on the Classic is a pain and that's when only one of them is milk based.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

batfink said:


> Space (or lack of) is my main concern too. The mignon is great with my Gaggia Classic (with PID) but my main reason for wanting to upgrade is to reduce the recovery time between shots. Even making two drinks back to back on the Classic is a pain and that's when only one of them is milk based.


Im making a flat white for me and a latte for the wife every morning with no trouble at all.


----------



## xternalhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Love this beast, what a monster. Shame bean holder lets in light but matter of opinion on whether light affects taste as it looks awesome regardless


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

xternalhunter said:


> Love this beast, what a monster. Shame bean holder lets in light but matter of opinion on whether light affects taste as it looks awesome regardless


Thanks

The beans dont usually sit in there long ebough to be affected in this house


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

How u getting on with the mignon and mess Steve? I grind direct in to pf on mine and think I'll be on the look out for one of those funnels


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> How u getting on with the mignon and mess Steve? I grind direct in to pf on mine and think I'll be on the look out for one of those funnels


Hi

Yeah i grind direct into the pf too, in two timed blasts levelling with a tap in the on on each the topping up to weight manually. Not ideal but im getting tidier.

What funnels are available ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah similar to me, I'm trying to get the timer near to 16g as I can as I use same bean most of the time and manual from there.

There's coffee catcha from what I've read though I'm after something plastic that has a bigger funnel that I've seen on YouTube but don't know where to get


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

I have exactly the same setup and use a polystyrene cup with the bottom cut off, much cheaper than a coffee catcha, not as shiny I will admit but way cheaper...


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I always remove the beans from the holder after use, & put them back in a sealed container in the dark.


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gobbosp said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah i grind direct into the pf too, in two timed blasts levelling with a tap in the on on each the topping up to weight manually. Not ideal but im getting tidier.
> 
> What funnels are available ?


Got my stainless steel funnel from amazon...think it was £15


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gobbosp said:


> Well after quite a bit of deliberation i opted for the appartamento with the mignon grinder. Im now getting a great shot and getting to grips with the stream wand.
> 
> The espressos in the pics were over extracted btw this was when I was dialing in the grind etc
> 
> ...


Got exactly the same setup as you 2 weeks ago (even down to the chrome mignon!). Amazing machine...so glad u went abive the budget!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gonna try manc idea I think. No danger of polystyrene bits in the basket?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gluv999 said:


> Got my stainless steel funnel from amazon...think it was £15


Have you got a link please Gluv? Want to ensure I see the one you have


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Gonna try manc idea I think. No danger of polystyrene bits in the basket?


Not so far you can always use a plastic one, I just happened to have polystyrene which my mushy peas came in...


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Have you got a link please Gluv? Want to ensure I see the one you have





















Here you go. Search coffee espresso dosing funnel (from Pennine i think). Paid 9.99 plus 5 postage. Aluminium rather than steel i think.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Super, cheers


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Im going to cut this down to size









Will probably be just as good if not better


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

No more mess - works well. Cant leave the pf in the holder but hey ho no messed up work tops.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Great set up


----------

